# Saitama vs Part 3 JJBA



## AngryHeretic (Dec 1, 2014)

So Saitama is supposedly continental to planetary. Sounds like a good match up for JOJO!

Saitama faces the following characters at once:

Dio Brando
Jotaro 
Kakyoin
Joseph
Avdol
Polnareff
Iggy

Both sides are bloodlusted and have knowledge of each other's abilities. Dio has time stop, Jotaro doesn't. 

If Saitama stomps, the JJBA side also gets all the Tarot assassins and Jotaro gets time stop.
If JJBA stomps, speed is equalized.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 1, 2014)

saitama can casually take anything dio and jotaro dishes out.
the moment time resumes, they will be dead. 
all the crusaders get terrible raped after failing on even scratching saitama.
against the assassins, saitama might be beaten by either vanilla ice (spatial void) or the hanged man.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 1, 2014)

Dio can win everyone else doesn't matter


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> Dio can win everyone else doesn't matter



Pretty much.

Time Stopped Jojo vamps are vicious


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 1, 2014)

Dio Stamina isn't infinite,tho.
Saitama operates on absolutely casual continent level basis.
even time stop spam is not going to put him down anytime soon


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2014)

...Dio has more than just The World, iwandumbass


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> ...Dio has more than just The World, iwandumbass


of course he has.
he has a couple of vampire abilities which are pretty much uselles against a guy he can't even put a scratch on.
if part 3 dio could outright transmutate via touching like part 7 he would definetely own it.
sadly, he needs to pierce saitama with his fingers.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2014)

He has the meat bud ability you dipshit


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> He has the meat bud ability you dipshit


fair enough.
as he never use it in combat i had forgotten about them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2014)

> Both sides are bloodlusted and have knowledge of each other's abilities.


I don't think Saitama needs to be given that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> He has the meat bud ability you dipshit



Doesn't said bud need to penetrate Saitama's skin and such though?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 1, 2014)

he likely could put them straight by saitama's ear when he realises his punches are useless against him.
after this he only needs to use his vampire blood (akaoison hax)
there will, obviously be scenarios where dio will not have time to figure it out (as meat bud is likely his last resort on a fight)
thank you thought, Musubi


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Doesn't said bud need to penetrate Saitama's skin and such though?



No, it can just go up to his brain and work it's magic through a random orifice like during The Lovers arc


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2014)

That's just how I recall Kakyoin being controlled. It was implanted through his forehead and into his brain by piercing him. Since his hair is prehensile and that's how the buds are implanted I supposed he could go through an orifice using his hair to guide it. It'd probably take him more than one time stop to think of it though and it's kind of roundabout.

Roundabout indeed

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARjbPF0r3Pk[/youtube]


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, Given how dumb Dio is when it comes to using his powers ofc


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 1, 2014)

We never even seen if the buds were even able to move inside the timestop, which dio will need up for that plan to even work.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2014)

The buds are part of Dio's body and they're attached to him until he implants them. His stand doesn't affect his own body so it works just fine in regards to that.


----------



## Haro (Dec 3, 2014)

Lets be real here. Speed wagon solo's


----------



## Haro (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah but being series. Saitama is light speed and part 3 as strong as the time stop accumulative damage being fucking ridiculous. Saitiama takes it even hanged man and vanilla ice got reckt considering that vanilla ice can't see in his orb and we he opens it he can be hurt quickly like what polinarfe did. And hanged man...well kinda sucks to be honest.

Also on a side note is that saitiama feat of being light speed true or?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 3, 2014)

one's saitama has a potentially relativistic scalling from genos laser reaction.
classic is relativistic+ from dodging the Lightspeed sword.
as argued before Dio's only chance is meat bud, which he likely won't resort in time most times than not.
so yeah, overral saitama will clear more times than not.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2014)

I was being sarcastic you dipshit

BL Dio is savvy as fuck, or did you miss the part where Jotaro had to stop his heart to get Dio to let his guard down and still almost got decapitated?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 3, 2014)

Vanilla Ice managed to retreat into his dimension before an attack from Silver Chariot hit him.

Saitama's going to do nothing but die against him.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 3, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> We never even seen if the buds were even able to move inside the timestop, which dio will need up for that plan to even work.


Well, considering Diego's horse was capable of moving within the frozen space, I'd say it's likely.

Then again, I believe Saitama wins.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Dec 3, 2014)

Saitama has, what, relativistic reactions? Depending on what the consensus is on Part 3 JJBA reactions (relativistic to FTL) that'll make a big difference.


----------



## trance (Dec 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> *one's saitama has a potentially relativistic scalling from genos laser reaction.*
> classic is relativistic+ from dodging the Lightspeed sword.
> as argued before Dio's only chance is meat bud, which he likely won't resort in time most times than not.
> so yeah, overral saitama will clear more times than not.



Wait. That got accepted?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 3, 2014)

*Potentially* relativistic.
and i'm yet to see a solid argument against it.
and no tehcron being skeptical about wether jotaro was dead or not doesn't mean he will suddenly try something he has never done before right from the beggining.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 3, 2014)

wipes part 3 with no survivors
better luck with part 5 maybe


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2014)

Composite part 3 stomps


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> *Potentially* relativistic.
> and i'm yet to see a solid argument against it.
> and no tehcron being skeptical about wether jotaro was dead or not doesn't mean he will suddenly try something he has never done before right from the beggining.



Yes because being creative and using lateral thinking in the middle of a fight is something he's never done before

He totally did that Road Roller trick back during Part 1.

Or constantly used ripped out road signs as impromptu weapons to keep from being inside Star Platinum's range throughout all appearances.

You've still got awhile before you can take that tone with me, son.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2014)

He's got a point, Dio's never even used the buds in battle on-panel. Why would he use them in an entirely new way (the normal method doesn't even work on Saitama)? Just because you've been here longer doesn't make you right. It's not that Dio isn't battle savvy or careful but it's unlikely he'll think the implant the buds inside of Saitama's body directly. Your examples have him using the environment anyway in one case to be cautious and finish off his opponent and the other as a surprise and show of power, neither have him using his powers in an unusual manner (he does fuck around during timestops a lot for giggles nonetheless). Most of the time Saitama beats him due to sheer stats, but the chances of him losing aren't zero.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2014)

Because he's had his meat buds put into people before and then set them off remotely like in the Lovers arc?

Its not a new use of his power, its simply him using it in a convenient manner. Abduls flashback is evidence enough that it doesn't need prep

And I wasn't using join date as an argument.

I was using the fact that he's got a hell of a long way to go before he can act condescending towards me.

Since he's an idiot


----------



## Dudebro (Dec 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> one's saitama has a potentially relativistic scalling from genos laser reaction.
> classic is relativistic+ from dodging the Lightspeed sword.
> as argued before Dio's only chance is meat bud, which he likely won't resort in time most times than not.
> so yeah, overral saitama will clear more times than not.



You mean Lightspeed Flash's attack obviously. Wouldn't by that logic mean that Saitama is straight up lightspeed or marginally FTL since he is faster than Lightspeed Flash and all of his attacks to begin with?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2014)

I actually did forget about the Lovers shit, wasn't it with Enya or something though and Steely Dan set it off?  

I just checked and tentacles from it killed her from the inside, but could they actually get through Saitama's body's durability? I mean Enya's durability is only around normal human level or so. I'm also unsure of whether it could grow on its own inside of her or whether Steely Dan made that happen from the way he words it, probably the former since it's a fail safe of sorts.

I wouldn't quite call it condescending, it's just how this section is, we argue and shit over who wins a fight. Maybe it ticked you off more than it should have but I wouldn't really take anything on here personally and I don't mean to sound like I'm talking down to you either.

edit: I just glanced over the fact that Dio did plant it inside her, which gives it more credibility


----------



## Dudebro (Dec 4, 2014)

Hold on. Whats this about putting stuff in people's body's?....Logically shouldn't Saitama be as tough on the inside as he is on the out? Otherwise every one of his attacks or movements would kill him.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> Hold on. Whats this about putting stuff in people's body's?....Logically shouldn't Saitama be as tough on the inside as he is on the out? Otherwise every one of his attacks or movements would kill him.



Yes, except Meat buds use vampiric bullshit to circumvent the flesh and fuck things up on the inside. Or just outright block airway passages and whatnot.

You wouldn't normally think a pimple with a needle on the end of it would be enough to control someone else via their frontal lobe, but unfortunately Meat Buds don't really make much sense to begin with.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I actually did forget about the Lovers shit, wasn't it with Enya or something though and Steely Dan set it off?
> 
> I just checked and tentacles from it killed her from the inside, but could they actually get through Saitama's body's durability? I mean Enya's durability is only around normal human level or so. I'm also unsure of whether it could grow on its own inside of her or whether Steely Dan made that happen from the way he words it, probably the former since it's a fail safe of sorts.
> 
> ...


Im not taking it personally.

I just consider iwandesu to be beneath me.

I'm not taking offense, I'm reminding him of his station.


----------



## SunRise (Dec 4, 2014)

> one's saitama has a potentially relativistic scalling from *genos laser reaction*.
> classic is relativistic+ from *dodging the Lightspeed sword*.


What the fuck?

I missed chapters which prove that lightspeed is not just plane hype and laser dodging feat can be considered legit as well?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2014)

that laser genos dodged was definitely legit laser.
it gets dispersed by dirt
it manifestates as real laser
it is called a laser
so yeah...
as for webcomic version...
depends on how legit you regards a S tier hype


----------



## JesusBaby (Dec 4, 2014)

Bloodlusted Saitama speedblitzes since only the stand are ftl lol DIO and jotaro get blitzed casually since saitama has knowledge.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2014)

@Jesus baby 
The reflexes of a stand user are by default ftl, because they share the same soul and conscience of their ftl stands.
this argument would only possible work against some automatic stands at best.
no way it works against Dio and jotaro.


----------



## JesusBaby (Dec 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> @Jesus baby
> The reflexes of a stand user are by default ftl, because they share the same soul and conscience of their ftl stands.
> this argument would only possible work against some automatic stands at best.
> no way it works against Dio and jotaro.


It isn't, they are still threatened by bullets and other stuff, if I fire a bullet at jotaro or kakyoin at close range they won't dodge it, the stand will interfere.

Saitama will just go around the stands since he has knowledge .


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 4, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> It isn't, they are still threatened by bullets and other stuff, if I fire a bullet at jotaro or kakyoin at close range they won't dodge it, the stand will interfere.



Because it's not like they can't control the stand's actions right?

Not that either jotaro or Kakyoin matters here


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2014)

Some stands do act on their own protectively like Star Platinum and even rarer you have White Snake who has his own personality and acts on his own at Pucci's orders, but almost all of them only move on the user's command so FTL reflexes seem legit.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 4, 2014)

There is a rather large hole in your logic JesusBaby.

As even if what you're saying was true (which it's not) stands have been shown to react to bullets. 

Which should be impossible if the users supposedly can get speedblitzed by bullet speed.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 4, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> It isn't, they are still threatened by bullets and other stuff, if I fire a bullet at jotaro or kakyoin at close range they won't dodge it, the stand will interfere.
> 
> Saitama will just go around the stands since he has knowledge .



it's not super consistent but there's shit like Vanilla Ice reacting to Silver Chariot at point blank range, Rohan doing the same with Crazy Diamond and so forth


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Im not taking it personally.
> 
> I just consider iwandesu to be beneath me.
> 
> I'm not taking offense, I'm reminding him of his station.



Wow, the faggotry is strong in this. Yo momma must've called you a big boy.


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 5, 2014)

Nah, Teh, you need to chill the fuck out sometimes. You don't need to ream every stupid argument you see.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 5, 2014)

No dignity. I'd be ashamed to post a verse as wack as that.


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2014)

Saitama has absolutely zero hax. He's straight DC and durability. From what I hear, stand users merk him.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 5, 2014)

'Calling you out' would imply I was willing to join you in some form of penis blending contest. I am not. Cos you aren't worth my time.
How hard is that to understand?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 5, 2014)

ITT: Y-YOU'RE NOT WORTH MY TIME!


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 5, 2014)

Pardon me, brother, you must think I give a shit.


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2014)

>Trash talking
>Internet


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 5, 2014)

Can't Dio freeze blood through skin contact? o.o


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Saitama Bloodlusted is him in the zone, he basically solos Jojo's Universe with ease. OTOH: We never see Saitama bloodlusted.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 6, 2014)

Hahahaha, gtfo.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 6, 2014)

> Saitama Bloodlusted is him in the zone, he basically solos Jojo's Universe with ease. OTOH: We never see Saitama bloodlusted.



N     L        F


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

I can see him beating scenario 1 if flesh buds don't work.

There's no way in hell he beats the entirety of JoJo.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 6, 2014)

No hax resistance feats and being focused purely on physical stats really fucks you over vs a universe like JJBA


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2014)

Lol about saitama soloing jojo.
even cars might give him a run out money with superior speed+ matter absorption.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 6, 2014)

He may have difficulty soloing jojoverse on his own, but I'm pretty sure he beats at least 80 to 90percent of the verse with ease.
Jojo hax doesn't mean shit when you're who can withstand being blown so far up your ass you go to the moon. Saitama would've killed 50 percent of the verse before they can think time-stop.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 6, 2014)

Get the fuck out

GER solos OPM, dude's universal

Oh, anf JJBA high tiers are double digit FTL in reactions, and Saitama's only slightly north of 1% lightspeed afair


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 6, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> He may have difficulty soloing jojoverse on his own, but I'm pretty sure he beats at least 80 to 90percent of the verse with ease.



So... he can't actually solo?


Also, he gets shanked by a hobo



> Jojo hax doesn't mean shit when you're who can withstand being blown so far up your ass you go to the moon. Saitama would've killed 50 percent of the verse before they can think time-stop.





silver chariot has feats ranging from  to  times the speed of light, try again


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> He may have difficulty soloing jojoverse on his own, but I'm pretty sure he beats at least 80 to 90percent of the verse with ease.



Well technically 80-90 percent of the verse is filled with normal humans so you are correct there if you want to get technical. Too bad it's the only thing in this post you're right about.



> Jojo hax doesn't mean shit when you're who can withstand being blown so far up your ass you go to the moon.


Yes it does mean shit, because, see, the whole point of hax is that it bypasses durability.

Saitama can take a lot of force, due to being exceedingly durable. He can take a continent-wrecking blast to the face and walk it off deadpan because he can take that energy. Characters who use hax do not attack through direct energy transfer. If The Hand swipes through Saitama's body, Saitama isn't resisting shit, because The Hand is not actually blasting him with energy or anything, he's using teleportation/dimensional abilities to send teleport Saitama's organs to another dimension. There is no energy to tank.

Saitama is a guy hiding behind a brick wall (his durability). That protects him from people shooting at the brick wall.

Many JJBA characters casually walk around the brick wall and shoot him.



> Saitama would've killed 50 percent of the verse before they can think time-stop.



Now you're just ignoring what people have already said. He will not be doing this, because many many JJBA characters can move at FTL speeds, some of them in the triple digits. If anyone has a speed advantage it's the JJBA side.

Both of the people who can stop time have FTL within the triple digit range.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 6, 2014)

Rofl at this much saitama wanking.

Fucking White Album would wreck him.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> So... he can't actually solo?
> 
> Also, he gets shanked by a hobo



They don't even have to bust out the universal hobos. There's shit like Weather Report with Heavy Weather, Rohan, Josuke, and Bruno and so on.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Rofl at this much saitama wanking.
> 
> Fucking White Album would wreck him.



Fitting, seeing as how these arguments make about as much sense as Ghiaccio's ramblings.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

.... Dude, he doesn't need to respond immediately to a post on the internet.

I mean, he might be using some pretty bad arguments, but what you just said is not exactly a mark against him.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 6, 2014)

Really, the scenario in question should be limited *exclusively* to the characters cited at the beginning of the thread, as per the OP's directive.

Unless the OP wishes to alter the thread to highlight the whole spectrum of JJBA's combative cast, we should keep the conversation limited to the specified fighters.

Basically, if somebody is attempting to stray the argument into a tangent, ignore the fucker and make this an open-and-shut case for all of us and our pieces of mind.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

While that is true enough, I _think_ that there seems to be a consensus, which explains the tangent somewhat I guess.

Saitama beats scenario 1, unless Dio manages to control his mind while time-stopped/before he gets an attack off, which I guess is still being debated.

He loses against the tarot assassins due to too much hax, particularly from Vanilla Ice.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 6, 2014)

ROFL, OP says speed equalized. LMAO at guys using the FTL argument.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 6, 2014)

Which means Saitama can't, as you oh-so-eloquently put it, "blitz 50% of the verse before they think up a time stop", or you know, speedblitz at all

We know you're not notable for intelligent behavior but use yer bloody head


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> ROFL, OP says speed equalized. LMAO at guys using the FTL argument.





> *If JJBA stomps, speed is equalized.*



That's only if the match is unfair enough to be considered a stomp in favour of JJBA. Looking at how much debate there is, I don't know if it can really be considered that. Hell, you were arguing it was a stomp in Saitama's favour.
It has nothing to do with the vanilla scenario.

Also as of all of one post ago you were using the argument that Saitama would speedblitz. That was the very thing people mentioned FTL JJBA in reply to.

Please try to be at the very least consistent.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay, correct me if I'm wrong (I'm not sure), but when the hell did I say blitzed? You must have mistaken me for some other gal


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 6, 2014)

> Jojo hax doesn't mean shit when you're who can withstand being blown so far up your ass you go to the moon. Saitama would've killed 50 percent of the verse before they can think time-stop.



Might want to read your own posts

Or you know, not be a flip flopping coward who tries to shift the goal posts of his own arguments when they get wrekt


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 6, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> times the speed of light



Probably even higher, given I just labeled the angle 90 degrees instead of something more reasonable.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

Post 67. Right here.



> Saitama would've killed 50 percent of the verse before they can think time-stop.



There is a rather obvious implication here.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> Probably even higher, given I just labeled the angle 90 degrees instead of something more reasonable.



I honestly wouldn't find even a 180 degree assumption too hard to swallow.

The motion of the sword clearly suggests a downward stroke from the head, and Silver Chariot's sword would need to be at least as high as the Hanged Man before the strike, with enough force behind the blow for it to end the fight.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay, I get what you're trying to get. But it can be interpreted the other way around.

What we have here is a failing to communicate.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> While that is true enough, I _think_ that there seems to be a consensus, which explains the tangent somewhat I guess.
> 
> Saitama beats scenario 1, unless Dio manages to control his mind while time-stopped/before he gets an attack off, which I guess is still being debated.
> 
> He loses against the tarot assassins due to too much hax, particularly from Vanilla Ice.



Can ya grab the scan for vanilla showing the stand stats?
just want to make sure a NLF isn't being used.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 6, 2014)

It's not a NLF, the limit is having resistance to being sent to another dimension.

But sure, I'll pull up the relevant pages from the manga.


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 6, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> I honestly wouldn't find even a 180 degree assumption too hard to swallow.
> 
> The motion of the sword clearly suggests a downward stroke from the head, and Silver Chariot's sword would need to be at least as high as the Hanged Man before the strike, with enough force behind the blow for it to end the fight.



There's also the fact that some stands can dodge Silver Chariot's sword tip  Would work something like the Yang feat from RWBY, where the entire radius would be greater than the swinger's physical body but would still be applicable. That'd boost the speed even more. But 180 degrees is kind of unnatural, so maybe 150 or something? That could just be me being conservative, though. In any case, I'll update soon.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 7, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> There's also the fact that some stands can dodge Silver Chariot's sword tip  Would work something like the Yang feat from RWBY, where the entire radius would be greater than the swinger's physical body but would still be applicable. That'd boost the speed even more. But 180 degrees is kind of unnatural, so maybe 150 or something? That could just be me being conservative, though. In any case, I'll update soon.



Hmm, you might be right with 180 degrees being a bit unnatural.

I can't remember any stands reacting explicitly to Silver Chariot's sword tip though. Mind listing a few examples?



@Unlosing Ranger:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Here you are. These are the most relevant scans explaining Cream's ability I could find quickly.


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 7, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Hmm, you might be right with 180 degrees being a bit unnatural.
> 
> I can't remember any stands reacting explicitly to Silver Chariot's sword tip though. Mind listing a few examples?



Just dodging/reacting to a generic sword swing of his. That had to have happened, right?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 7, 2014)

Well yeah. I mean, you'd think so. I was thinking that there could be ambiguity as to whether they'd moved a greater distance than the sword or had reacted to the movement of Silver Chariot's arm instead I guess.


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sure there's something. I'll take a look later.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Hmm, you might be right with 180 degrees being a bit unnatural.
> 
> I can't remember any stands reacting explicitly to Silver Chariot's sword tip though. Mind listing a few examples?
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









That's what I was wondering about, like if he has to get his mouth around it.
But thinking about it this would only matter if he could see his stand pop out here and there to follow.
Without the ability to see it or the user... well.
I don't see ice in the match though, but he'd certainly do it.
It's  iffy to say this will work on anyone ignoring durability.
Would ir work on anyone who could resist a black hole for instance?


----------



## AngryHeretic (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuck.

No, Part 3 only. Read the thread title, you fuckers. Saitama vs *Part 3* JJBA.

The debate is clearly doing well enough with just Part 3 characters and Part 3 feats. I specifically didn't include the rest of Jojo because the hax starts getting out of control past a certain point. There's probably no point in mentioning that at this point since Thanato summed up the debate pretty well and we have feats supporting how fast Jojo stands can get, but oh well.

So yeah, thanks KW.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> Fuck.
> 
> No, Part 3 only. Read the thread title, you fuckers. Saitama vs *Part 3* JJBA.



He stops at Vanilla Ice.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Dec 7, 2014)

Makes sense to me.

On a tangentially-related note... what sort of resistance would a character have to have to get survive a bloodlusted Death Thirteen? Not in a combat scenario of course, but if the character gets caught unawares and falls asleep.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2014)

Arguable soulfuck resistance.
if everything fails, dimensional travel shouldn't be a stretch.


----------



## JesusBaby (Dec 7, 2014)

So many butthurt losers angry that saitama solos part 3 XD XD XD

Saitama speedblitzes vanilla ice and anyone in part 3 before they can think XD
Polnareff knew from where hanged man was coming lol that doesn't even make him lightspeed XD
DIO almost got hit by Kakyoin XD
Saitama > low end several thousand times > lightspeed flash=lightspeed XD


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 7, 2014)

> Polnareff knew from where hanged man was coming lol that doesn't even make him lightspeed



If by knew you mean "outsped and slashed him before he reached the coin as shown in the manga" then yeah he "knew" where he was coming from

protip stop talking about stuff you have nfc you're talking about


----------



## JesusBaby (Dec 7, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> If by knew you mean "outsped and slashed him before he reached the coin as shown in the manga" then yeah he "knew" where he was coming from
> 
> protip stop talking about stuff you have nfc you're talking about


if he's as fast as you say then why didn't he just slash him before since he's so fast? that's right because he's slower than that light speed transport meaning his predetermined slash is still slower or is the hanged man moving at hundreds of times ls too?
Read into the context.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2014)

hanged man travel speed is LS.
 only silver chariot reaction/short burst speed are ftl+
one can crosses the earth more than seven times under a second.
the other can just move that fast.
hanged man was just aiming to random places w/out SC noticing.
hence why he needed to know where to start aiming


----------



## JesusBaby (Dec 7, 2014)

^ why does that matter when he's 300+ LS


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 7, 2014)

Stop trolling m8, you're not very good at it


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

What does it matter, Saitama is also FTL.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2014)

Only he isn't 
saitama feat against "ls sword" was barely avoiding each cut.(granted on a very casual fashion)
which is relativistic+ 
same goes for genos awkard laser dodging.
Not even talking how A stands are dozens-hundreds of times ftl.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

So he can dodge lightspeed attacks, yeah..he dodges lightspeed attacks from Jojoverse if this happens. Case closed, don't know why everyone's bitching about it tho'.
Not that it matters since Saitama bloodlusted would serious punch everything to destruction. He'd destroy the planet if this is the case.


----------



## Dudebro (Dec 7, 2014)

Dodging baseline lightspeed attacks is only relativistic since you wouldn't have to move anywhere near the same distance as the lightspeed attack in question to dodge it.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Fortunately for Saitama this isn't a race. Else he would lose very badly.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> So he can dodge lightspeed attacks, yeah..he dodges lightspeed attacks from Jojoverse if this happens. Case closed, don't know why everyone's bitching about it tho'.


No because some jojo characters are way faster than light.


> Not that it matters since Saitama bloodlusted would serious punch everything to destruction. He'd destroy the planet if this is the case.


He will be dead before he can perform an attack,tho


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Saitama was once blasted so far away he went to the moon and created a big crater there. The amount of force needed to deliver to that attack wasn't even able to damage him. PLus he wasn't even serious at that time. It's kinda funny how everyone keeps talking about speed being the winning factor here when it actually isn't. 

This isn't a matter of who's faster (since OP says speed equal anyway), this is a matter of can Jojoverse generate enough power to damage Saitama?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 7, 2014)

You're misunderstanding. JoJoverse doesn't need power to kill or beat someone. They can plant zippers on him and pull his body apart, transmute him into a bomb, erase him, and so on.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2014)

Hax +speed >>>>infinite  raw power.
It ignores durability and kill ya no matter how strong you are.


----------



## Haro (Dec 7, 2014)

One punch man is wanked tbh.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2014)

Its the Raigen effect


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You're misunderstanding. JoJoverse doesn't need power to kill or beat someone. They can plant zippers on him and pull his body apart, transmute him into a bomb, erase him, and so on.



You mean Sticky Fingers? He's not on this debate bruh.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Hax +speed >>>>infinite  raw power.
> It ignores durability and kill ya no matter how strong you are.


Who are these characters who have both hax and speed in Jojoverse?
SC and the Hanged man may be FTL, but you haven't said anything about them being hax. Coz as far as we know, speed alone doesn't cut it.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> You mean Sticky Fingers? He's not on this debate bruh.



As if he's the only haxxed stand in the setting =/


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> As if he's the only haxxed stand in the setting =/



Read my other next post bruh.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 7, 2014)

Saitama stops at Vanilla Ice or loses his soul to the D'arby bros.

Simple as that.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've looked into Silver Chariot and the Hanged Man card powers. And they do not seem to have any hax in them. So it's a no sell due to Saitama's durability.

Maybe Jotaro's Star Platinum could work since it has time stop, but that's just 5 seconds. Unless he can do something in that time span.
On a side note: How would Vanilla ice kill Saitama?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 7, 2014)

By doing what it did to Abdul and sending his ass to another dimension

Saitama has no defense against dimensional Fuckery and Cream should be FTL due to being able to fight Silver Chariot.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

It's pretty nice how everyone makes scenarios. I could make mine too.

Okay....Saitama jumps to the moon and proceeds to punch holes in the planet till earth is reduced to rubble. Can Jojoverse characters survive in space?


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Read my other next post bruh.



Read the other posts in the thread mebbe?


Honestly, I'll never understand you try-hards. Going to such asinine lengths for a feeling of...accomplishment? Relevance?

Its just incomprehensible to me.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

saitama could also just jump to the moon, jump back up to the earth, and do it again and again. I doubt Jojoverse characters would get up from the stun created by his shockwaves.'


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> It's pretty nice how everyone makes scenarios. I could make mine too.
> 
> Okay....Saitama jumps to the moon and proceeds to punch holes in the planet till earth is reduced to rubble. Can Jojoverse characters survive in space?


Not happening because vanilla is at the very least comparable to saitama speed wise.(being likely even faster considering how it keep up with SC)


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd like to counter that, but doesn't the OP not talk about Vanilla Ice? So he's not included here right? 
Why bring him up to the thread? 


TehChron said:


> Read the other posts in the thread mebbe?
> 
> Honestly, I'll never understand you try-hards. Going to such asinine lengths for a feeling of...accomplishment? Relevance?
> 
> Its just incomprehensible to me.



I read your posts, most of them were kind of good. But to be honest I consider iwandesu's arguments to make more sense and a whole lot better than yours.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Saitama can't punch planets apart, or do much when stopped in time

Also where the hell is FTL Saitama coming from now?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

> Also where the hell is FTL Saitama coming from now?


nowhere.. people is hyping lightspeed Flash feat from the original comic which was calc'd at mach 2... 

At best he has relativistic speed from the moon jump and genos avoiding the lasers from one of the latest chapter


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, the only place FTL could be drawn from is the "lightspeed slash", though Japanses media is weird enough to the point where "lightspeed" and such variants are just common figures of speech for "very fast"

Best feat I remember that moon jump, though I thought that was in the single digit % of c.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey don't look at me. I never said Saitama was FTL, but I do agree with most of the guys in this thread saying he's FTL. So yeah, he is FTL (taking back what I said). Also, where in the hells did you get that mach 2 speed? 

Time Stop doesn't do much but stop time. Once the 5 second timer stops it's GG for Jotaro.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

> Best feat I remember that moon jump, though I thought that was in the single digit % of c.


yea it is.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah, except then characters with the durability ignoring hax can do their thing. Plus, with triple digit FTL speed, they'll have more than enough time, from their perspectives anyhow

Still waiting for justification on planet busting



shade0180 said:


> yea it is.



Well, that just makes things worse


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

> where in the hells did you get that mach 2 speed?



Light speed Flash 7 or 14 strikes from the webcomic which happened in a single instance and is timed with a stopwatch.

Which we tend to ignore because the meteor feat alone gives saitama 4 digit mach.....


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Are you talking about this one? It says 1.012 c. = 0.12 FTL

Also, take into account that he didn't actually calc Saitama's speed there, but the minimum speed required to perform the feat .


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Yeah, except then characters with the durability ignoring hax can do their thing. Plus, with triple digit FTL speed, they'll have more than enough time, from their perspectives anyhow
> 
> Still waiting for justification on planet busting
> 
> Well, that just makes things worse


As I said before, unless there's somebody with both FTL and hax feats out there, SC and THM are nothing but powerhouses.
Doesn't matter anyway since speed is equalized.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

That was debunked the comments, l2read

Plus it was based off taking "Lightspeed Slash" literally, which in Japanese media, again, figure of speech unless there's feats to back it

EDIT: If speed's equalised, then with distance, Dio stops time and mindfucks him

Besides, it's only speed equal if it's a stomp, whether that's the consensus or not, idk


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> That was debunked the comments, l2read
> 
> Plus it was based off taking "Lightspeed Slash" literally, which in Japanese media, again, figure of speech unless there's feats to back it



So I take it Jojo verse doesn't have any calcs for their FTL attacks (not included SC and THM) besides hyperbole and ABC logic?


Also, you guys are talking about this one right? 
That wasn't Saitama doing the punching


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Except they have the feats for it, namely Cars reacting to a ray of UV or some shit and dodging lasers and such shit

Also calcs for JJBA were posted previously, good to see you ignored those

Btw, still waiting for justification of this assertion that Saitama can bust the planet they're on


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

> Also, you guys are talking about this one right?
> That wasn't Saitama doing the punching



> He literally used the value For speed of light just because the guys name is lightspeed flash then he added the other numbers and then he got ftl out of it even I would get FTL if I used that value since that already gives me LS as a base Value...

Basically one of the worst calc stacking and the basis for the shit is because the hero name is Lightspeed flash

why would it pass...

Anyway that's not the feat I'm talking about



It wasn't put in the blog since the calc was done in a thread


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is the feat.... for the mach 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Except they have the feats for it, namely Cars reacting to a ray of UV or some shit and dodging lasers and such shit
> 
> Also calcs for JJBA were posted previously, good to see you ignored those
> 
> Btw, still waiting for justification of this assertion that Saitama can bust the planet they're on



No they weren't.
Also....


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> This is the feat.... for the mach 2



Dude, that's not Saitama.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> No they weren't.
> Also....



Okay, still waiting for the actual planet busting


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

> Dude, that's not Saitama.



Yea we know... 

Saitama is the god tier of the verse so almost any shown feat is automatically added to him....

Also a few chapters later saitama was blitzing that guy. 

Anyway that hole in the moon thing has nothing to do with the main story,


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

It happened. So I guess we're just gonna have to get over that fact. And lol at Skarbrand in denial. Typical "I don't like it so it didn't happen" attitude.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

No, it didn't happen...  it isn't a part of the story have you even read the whole boros arc.


That is just a front page for the chapter that hole in the moon has no basis and has no relevance to the story there wasn't even any event that connected to that front page since we can see the moon intact after saitama did his jump


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Also bears asking, did that hole in the moon actually happen in the story, or just fancy cover art?*

Also, admittedly I'm no physics expert, though I'm pretty certain that unless you can overpower a planets GBE with a single attack, you're not gonna bust it, gravity is a real pain in the ass like that



> Typical "I don't like it so it didn't happen" attitude.



I would contest that, then again I'm talking to the same fuckwit who doesn't know what "hyperbole" actually means

*Ninja'd, apparently not, so spergifailj is just being his usual idiotic self, shocker


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

ROFL. Okay...cover art may mean it didn't happen "in the story line" . But it means it's possible. Or is Skarbrand gonna say stuff like "it's canon" again. lolz 
What's the point of making something like that anyway but to prove a point.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Suspension of disbelief, if it didn't happen in the actual story line, then it's not valid as an argument

Nobody cares "what teh authorz put therez"


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

Because it is eye catching. unless the event happened in the story then it is canon but that moon feat isn't part of the story.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

The question is not did it happen or not. It's is it possible?
Also, still looking on how Jojo deals with those shockwave feats.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Good luck using them before being stopped in time and mindfucked


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

> It's is it possible?



We don't do this in a BD match there's no point to it since we aren't writing fan fiction here.

and this shit could lead to a lot of cluster fuck

> Is it possible for Luffy to be stronger than Shanks
> Is it possible for Nardo to use Hiraishin
> Is it possible for Ichigo to one shot Yama

For this to be answered you need to wait for the event to happen we don't just jump the gun even if we know it could happen in the future.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Good luck using them before being stopped in time and mindfucked



How the fuck is Dio gonna put anything in him when this shit  isn't even enough to scratch him. I doubt he'd get those meat buds would get inside his subcutaneous anyway.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> We don't do this in a BD match there's no point to since we aren't writing fan fiction here.
> 
> and this shit could lead to a lot of cluster fuck
> 
> ...


It's no longer fan fiction, when it was actually shown in a panel.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

You clearly don't understand what speedblitzes, durability ignoring hax and being unable to resist time stops mean do you?

By speedblitz I mean, Dio can easily move first because he just has to think and his time stop activates, whereas Saitama has to move to attack Dio, before you call me out for the speed equal thing


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> It's no longer fan fiction, when it was actually shown in a panel.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 7, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> How the fuck is Dio gonna put anything in him when this shit  isn't even enough to scratch him. I doubt he'd get those meat buds would get inside his subcutaneous anyway.



okay lemme break it down for you


The World = Star Platinum ~ SC

Dio is getting off timestop long before Saitama can even think of moving

Even if timestop accumulated damage won't take out Saitama, if his freezing is also useless he still has his buds which can work his way into the opponent as seen with The Lovers Arc which was explained on page 1 (showing you didn't actually read the thread)

Even if this doesn't work, which makes this a stomp for Saitama, the other assassins join in, which includes Ice (showing you didn't actually read the OP)

So pick your poison, either the buds do him in, or the assassins do him in


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 7, 2014)

That's the moon? Good luck getting that panel to planet level without any canon context.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> You clearly don't understand what speedblitzes, durability ignoring hax and being unable to resist time stops mean do you?
> 
> By speedblitz I mean, Dio can easily move first because he just has to think and his time stop activates, whereas Saitama has to move to attack Dio, before you call me out for the speed equal thing


So? Doesn't really make him be able to penetrate Saitama's SQ. As I said before, speed isn't the winning factor here. It's strength and durability. Hax could be good tho', until somebody gives me something.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2014)

> It's no longer fan fiction, when it was actually shown in a panel.



Can you show the relevant panel which isn't the front page where the moon has a hole on it? 

As I said before the Front page has no real relevance to the story. since it is out of context.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> So? Doesn't really make him be able to penetrate Saitama's SQ. As I said before, speed isn't the winning factor here. It's strength and durability. *Hax could be good tho', until somebody gives me something*.



Except we have, you just ignored it, as usual


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> okay lemme break it down for you
> 
> The World = Star Platinum ~ SC
> 
> ...


Oh, I read page 1. I also notice It's going highly in favor of Saitama.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Except we have, you just ignored it, as usual



Is meatbud ethereal?


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

If it's going highly in favor of Saitama, other Assassin's get sent in, meaning Vanilla Ice BFR's him to another dimension

I think you know what that means


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 8, 2014)

Page 1 

>Iwan and cool (?) are the only ones in Favor of Saitama what the fuck did you read?


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Page 1
> 
> >Iwan is the only one in Favor of Saitama what the fuck did you read?



>spergifailj
>good reading comprehension

Pick one


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2014)

this shit is still going on?


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep, because spergifailj


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

People wouldn't be talking about time stop if Saitama wasn't winning tho'.
Also, meat buds still needs to penetrate his insides for it to actually work. Can Tarot Assassins move during time stop (besides the user)?
Also, in regards to Saitama planet busting. He did take out a huge portion of the entire ozone with one punch. "And" I did say it wasn't just one punch. So Saitama still destroys the planet, the question of one punch being planet buster is a bit arguable since Boros' attack is said to be planet busting, but he countered it anyway.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> He may have difficulty soloing jojoverse on his own, but I'm pretty sure he beats at least 80 to 90percent of the verse with ease.
> Jojo hax doesn't mean shit when you're who can withstand being blown so far up your ass you go to the moon. Saitama would've killed 50 percent of the verse before they can think time-stop.



Saitama has no speed advantage. Maybe in movement speed but that means little if the reaction speed of the opposition is at or above that. To speedblitz, Saitama would have to have movement speed like, four or five times greater than the reactions of his opposition. From what I hear, guys from JJBA easily have FTL reactions while Saitama isn't even basic lightspeed


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

spergifailzb12 said:
			
		

> retarded sperging



You clearly cannot read

He said he's wipe out the planet's surface by unleashing all his power, read it, _surface_, then again, reminds me of when Cell could solar system bust

Planet buster cannon was just a fancy title like the "lightspeed slash"

Also



> Also, admittedly I'm no physics expert, though I'm pretty certain that unless you can overpower a planets GBE with a single attack, you're not gonna bust it, gravity is a real pain in the ass like that



Nice to see you ignored that


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

Using cover art is retarded anyways, that's the same argument some retard on another board used to downplay Superman and say he could be K.O'ed by a regular human


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 8, 2014)

> Using cover art is retarded anyways, that's the same argument some retard on another board used to downplay Superman and say he could be K.O'ed by a regular human


yea.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> You clearly cannot read
> 
> He said he's wipe out the planet's surface by unleashing all his power, read it, _surface_, then again, reminds me of when Cell could solar system bust
> 
> ...



But that would be a downgrade. I thought we were gonna fight it off using high-end calcs?


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Trance said:


> Saitama has no speed advantage. Maybe in movement speed but that means little if the reaction speed of the opposition is at or above that. To speedblitz, Saitama would have to have movement speed like, four or five times greater than the reactions of his opposition. From what I hear, guys from JJBA easily have FTL reactions while Saitama isn't even basic lightspeed



The shockwaves bro, the shockwaves beat them all up.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> But that would be a downgrade. I thought we were gonna fight it off using high-end calcs?



Your mother is a downgrade

And yeah, statements not backed up by feats do not count as evidence

Flashy titles do not count as evidence of power

You cannot planet bust unless you do it Death Star style (scattering it's mass at speeds massively beyond escape velocity), because lolgravity would just reform the planet again

That should be everything


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Your mother is a downgrade
> 
> And yeah, statements not backed up by feats do not count as evidence
> 
> ...


Statements not backed up by feats do not count as evidence but ABC logic in Jojoverse counts? And it's not just flashy titles, he clearly said he was gonna destroy the planet. And OTOH: While it may not be one punch (I never said it was one punch anyway) 
He could obliterate the planet by punching continuously or by jumping back and forth from the moon to the planet. 



Skarbrand said:


> Your mother is a downgrade


I'll take this as a concession then?


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Statements not backed up by feats do not count as evidence but ABC logic in Jojoverse counts?



What A>B>C logic? What the fuck are you even talking about



> And it's not just flashy titles, he clearly said he was gonna destroy the planet.



And Cell said he could bust the solar system, Sensui said he could planet bust at a low percentage of his power. Statements mean nothing unless backed up by feats



> Derp ignorance of how planet busting works i retarded



If you cannot tell the difference between petaton shockwaves and busting a planet (again, impossible unless you do it Death Star style in one go, then again you can't read so you wont see this), then I'm certain you have a learning disability, so I'll summon my friend who specialises with mentally troubled people like you

[YOUTUBE]ueZ6tvqhk8U[/YOUTUBE]



> I'll take this as a concession then?



I assume this was you trying to be funny?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2014)

ITT: Parroting things that have been addressed ad infinitum while claiming you're right


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dude, I never said Saitama could planet bust in one hit. I said he destroys the planet by constantly punching it till it becomes rubble. If you may have baited me somehow to make the statement, then I take it back. That's not what I was trying to say.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Dec 8, 2014)

At first I  was glad my thread got so much attention.

Then I actually read what the last few pages of debate have come to.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

spergifailzb12 said:


> Dude, I never said Saitama could planet bust in one hit. I said he destroys the planet by constantly punching it till it becomes rubble. If you may have baited me somehow to make the statement, then I take it back. That's not what I was trying to say.



I know you didn't say that, but I'm telling you, you cannot planet bust, unless you destroy the planet by destroying it in a single hit and scatter it's mass at well past escape velocity, then you cannot bust a planet since gravity would just reassemble the planet otherwise (which I told you but you didn't listen, then again, you can't read), ergo, planet busting via repeated attacks is impossibru, ergo you have no point, then again, when did you ever?

Plus, Saitama can only generate single digit petatons with his attacks, you're not busting a planet with that, unless you can stop time and generate enough accumulated damage in said time stop, which he can't

Then again like I said, you cannot read so you'll just go about your retarded bullshit but hey


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> At first I  was glad my thread got so much attention.
> 
> Then I actually read what the last few pages of debate have come to.



You expected anything else?
It's rarely not the case.
Just hope it turns out like this, fun reads.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

> "A planet can be destroyed by breaking it up into pieces, without having to blow it apart completely". This fails to account for the forces of gravity. Even if you created a hypothetical weapon that sliced a planet cleanly in half, the planet's gravity would immediately slam the two halves back together again. Everyone on the surface would undoubtedly die, but the planet itself would be intact.





> "A planet can be destroyed by vaporizing or melting it alone". Contrary to popular belief, vapourization alone will not totally destroy the planet, although it will render it quite useless for habitation. Much of a planet's mass is in liquid form already, and even if it were all vaporized, it would only turn into a gas planet. This gas planet would eventually cool and solidify again.



Yeah, given the whole GBE thing, either you can bust the planet in one go, or you can't at all, without chain reaction shit anyhow


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmmm...I didn't know that the planet's gravity could do that. You are right about that one thing tho'. Anyway, Saitama still wins due to the shockwaves. Jojo characters don't survive the shockwaves by him jumping back and forth to the moon.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

Qinglong said:
			
		

> Dio is getting off timestop long before Saitama can even think of moving
> 
> Even if timestop accumulated damage won't take out Saitama, if his freezing is also useless he still has his buds which can work his way into the opponent as seen with The Lovers Arc which was explained on page 1 (showing you didn't actually read the thread)
> 
> ...


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Can meat buds even penetrate Saitama? What kind of penetration do they have? Can the assassins move during time stop as well?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 8, 2014)

> Can meat buds even penetrate Saitama? What kind of penetration do they have? Can the assassins move during time stop as well?



They don't need to penetrate the skin, they can enter any opening on the body then they just need to travel to the brain..


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

So, what do they do to the brain to generate the mindfuck effect? I mean, Saitama's insides does have some durability. Any normal person would've died from internal bleeding in the effects of his battles.
Off topic: So...Exterminatus doesn't actually planet bust?


----------



## Fujita (Dec 8, 2014)

I know fuck all about anatomy but... I don't imagine you can reach the brain without breaking something 

Buds need to actually pierce through to the center of the brain, if Kakyoin's case is any indication


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2014)

Enya had a spore planted inside her without the needle piercing bit




If the initial group loses then it goes to the bonus scenario anyway


----------



## Fujita (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't see how that disproves the thing needing to actually burrow into your brain to do its thing. The tentacles are capable of entering your brain as well (they went after Jotaro when he tried to get the thing out of Kakyoin's head), at least according to Joseph.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2014)

The spore wasn't planted into her skull like it was with Kakyoin AFAIK

Although Over Heaven states he stopped using the buds because the controlled people became weaker (not sure how canon it is)


----------



## Fujita (Dec 8, 2014)

Could be. Haven't read that far (just skimming the relevant chapters right now... I don't see any actual indication of where it was planted at all, actually). But I don't see how the mechanism of controlling the brain would change, regardless of where it was planted, given that it's well capable of reaching anywhere in the body no matter where it starts.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2014)

Probably, just went over it myself to be sure I wasn't seeing things when it came to the other flesh buds

Granted, DIO is the only one who has a chance at all, and if he doesn't then it's the bonus scenario with the assassins + speed equal


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

My sister is actually a nurse (the true owner of creyzi account), and she said it is possible for something to sneak inside the head without breaking bones, but if this so called meat bud were to bury somewhere in the brain to make its effect, then it has to break the meninges first. It's a 3 layer membrane that coats the entire brain. A normal human's meninges usually breaks/gets irritated easily, especially from shockwave and counter-force theories applied on Saitama's battles. Meninges actually cover the entire brain with no openings at all. Even if the brain/SC comes out in weird cases like spina-bifida, the meninges are still there covering the CNS organs.



If the meat bud tries to sneak its way to the brain via blood stream, then it still has to pass something called the blood-brain-barrier, which lets stuff pass to the brain not by breakthrough, but by permeability action. But I doubt that's how meat bud works granting the clips shown above


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 8, 2014)

wether meat bud is useful or not is ultimately useless because saitama is getting beaten by the assassins more times than not.
Dio just had a fancy chance since the beggining.
the assassins are the ones with the major hax.


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 8, 2014)

Bloodlust Saitama ? Jojoverse is destroyed before they even realize that fight started.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> *My sister is actually a nurse (the true owner of creyzi account)*, and she said it is possible for something to sneak inside the head without breaking bones, but if this so called meat bud were to bury somewhere in the brain to make its effect, then it has to break the meninges first. It's a 3 layer membrane that coats the entire brain. A normal human's meninges usually breaks/gets irritated easily, especially from shockwave and counter-force theories applied on Saitama's battles. Meninges actually cover the entire brain with no openings at all. Even if the brain/SC comes out in weird cases like spina-bifida, the meninges are still there covering the CNS organs.
> 
> 
> 
> If the meat bud tries to sneak its way to the brain via blood stream, then it still has to pass something called the blood-brain-barrier, which lets stuff pass to the brain not by breakthrough, but by permeability action. But I doubt that's how meat bud works granting the clips shown above



Did you seriously do this? Like, this actually fucking happened? This isn't a thing in vs debating surely



SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Bloodlust Saitama ? Jojoverse is destroyed before they even realize that fight started.



Oh great, now there's two of them


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 8, 2014)

lol sacredpool is there.
isn't you the same guy who argued that saitama was invincible due to "the power of his will" ?


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 8, 2014)

"The nature of his power" makes him unbeatable in a physical contest of some shit


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 8, 2014)

sacredpool said:
			
		

> I'm saying that he can only lose to high level magic users or reality warpers.
> 
> If you think that Saitana can lose in physical confrontation then you are completely missing point of his character. He broke limits of strength and speed with his sheer willpower making his speed/strength unlimited.


oh gawd
this still hurts


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 8, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Bloodlust Saitama ? Jojoverse is destroyed before they even realize that fight started.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 8, 2014)

>High level magic users and reality warpers
>Required to beat Saitama
>Can't be beaten in a physical contest

I'll take "No Limits Fallacy" for 2000, Alex.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Dec 8, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Did you seriously do this? Like, this actually fucking happened? This isn't a thing in vs debating surely



As if these debates didn't get in-depth enough.

Applying durability to particular anatomical sections? I like it. So many amateur physicists on this board, it was only a matter of time until someone brought in anatomy.

So do Dio's meat buds get the same... destructive capacity...? I guess, as The World?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> As if these debates didn't get in-depth enough.
> 
> Applying durability to particular anatomical sections? I like it. So many amateur physicists on this board, it was only a matter of time until someone brought in anatomy.
> 
> So do Dio's meat buds get the same... destructive capacity...? I guess, as The World?



If Dio's buds were made from The World they'd be more hax, but they originate from hair and are some sort of vampiric ability, so the force of implantation shouldn't be higher than his personal DC at best.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Dec 8, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> As if these debates didn't get in-depth enough.
> 
> Applying durability to particular anatomical sections? I like it. So many amateur physicists on this board, it was only a matter of time until someone brought in anatomy.
> 
> So do Dio's meat buds get the same... destructive capacity...? I guess, as The World?



I don't know if I agree

- Saitama was peak human before his " training " 

- let's say you train your biceps,- sure you
Can punch harder- but your other body parts stay just as strong. 

My point is that unless Saitama specifically trained the membrane surrounding his brain to be more durable- then it should be more or
Less the same as pre- training. 

It's not like Saitama surrounds his body in a defensive aura in order to boost his stats- it's pure streanght. 


- besides,- the flesh bud can be remotely controlled right? What stops it from clogging a capillary? 
- it doesnot need to be used for mind control- it's basically a remote
Control tumor.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 8, 2014)

the flesh and organs of superhuman beings are obviously not as durable as average humans.
hence the superhuman part.
not sure if you can say the same for each membrane on the body.
but saitama limbs are definitely superhuman.
otherwise they would pretty much get crushed each time he perfomed a strike.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> Probably, just went over it myself to be sure I wasn't seeing things when it came to the other flesh buds
> 
> Granted, DIO is the only one who has a chance at all, and if he doesn't then it's the bonus scenario with the assassins + speed equal



That's that really.
The situation may change in the future if the manga finishes however.
Because...


NightmareCinema said:


> >High level magic users and reality warpers
> >Required to beat Saitama
> >Can't be beaten in a physical contest
> 
> I'll take "No Limits Fallacy" for 2000, Alex.


That's the joke of the manga.
[YOUTUBE]etPYl1OQoqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Regicide (Dec 8, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> My point is that unless Saitama specifically trained the membrane surrounding his brain to be more durable- then it should be more or
> Less the same as pre- training.


Uhh, no.

Superhumans sort of need to possess superhuman internal organs and shit. Whenever a physically inclined character punches something or tanks an attack, the energy is gonna go somewhere.

It's not magically going to stop at the skin or anything.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2014)

Lock this shit wombat, for the greater good


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, with the amount of evidence provided by both sides of the argument throughout this thread, it now being on its *eleventh* page, and wading through the last several pages of needless semantics and the near-ceasless repetition of discussion despite the wealth of aforementioned evidence made readily available at the beginning, I'd say it is high time to conclude this thread altogether.


----------

